# FCUK me! I have no chemistry with SPs, except when I'm drunk.



## Syn Exquisite

When I'm drunk yea they love me and wanna FCUK me. Gay guys to. I bartend at a high end club, and wednesday its gay night. 

I just cant do the small talk when I'm sober. But when I'm drunk I am like a different person and I'm talking so much trash and Artisan girls jump my bones left and right. When I'm sober I get annoyed with the superficial small talk, and fall asleep or go ADD. I need to be drunk all the time b/c I like sexing them up.

Oh btw, FCUK stands for FRENCH CONNECTION UNITED KINGDOM. Its a great brand of clothes.


----------



## Ungweliante

You asked for it. I put on my robe and wizard hat....and strap-on.

Bend over.


----------



## starri

I bring out my wand and cast Lvl. 3 Eroticism. You turn into a real beautiful man who can small talk.


----------



## Trope

I meditate to regain my mana, before casting Lvl. 8 Cock of the Infinite.


----------



## Ćerulean

Syn Exquisite said:


> When I'm drunk yea they love me and wanna FCUK me. Gay guys to. I bartend at a high end club, and wednesday its gay night.
> 
> I just cant do the small talk when I'm sober. But when I'm drunk I am like a different person and I'm talking so much trash and Artisan girls jump my bones left and right. When I'm sober I get annoyed with the superficial small talk, and fall asleep or go ADD. I need to be drunk all the time b/c I like sexing them up.
> 
> Oh btw, FCUK stands for FRENCH CONNECTION UNITED KINGDOM. Its a great brand of clothes.


When I get drunk I try to refrain from doing too many things I know I will regret that next morning. I will be the first to admit it is difficult to control at times, but just think how awkward your supposed "small talk" mishap would be if you woke up next to some chick you don't even know after a hard night of partying. So much for small talk! I say, be yourself at all times and don't rely on a drug to be your one trick pony for something you can't manifest in yourself. Then, the girls aren't really into you for you; they're into someone you're trying to be which is only a temporary benefit before they see the real you.


----------



## Ungweliante

I spend my mana reserves to cast Might F*ck of the Beyondness.

PS: Res made a C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER! with his mad ninja skillz :|


----------



## Syn Exquisite

Its not a drug. Alcohol brings out this other side of me. My extroverted side. SPs talk about concrete things. NF, NTs are all about the abstract. SPs get bored of our introspective philosophy...and we get bored of them talking about the obvious. Its' just a a different style of speaking. 




Res said:


> When I get drunk I try to refrain from doing too many things I know I will regret that next morning. I will be the first to admit it is difficult to control at times, but just think how awkward your supposed "small talk" mishap would be if you woke up next to some chick you don't even know after a hard night of partying. So much for small talk! I say, be yourself at all times and don't rely on a drug to be your one trick pony for something you can't manifest in yourself. Then, the girls aren't really into you for you; they're into someone you're trying to be which is only a temporary benefit before they see the real you.


----------



## Syn Exquisite

Us NFs are such perves! Robe and wizard hat with a strap on...NOW that is kinky! New idea for my next SP encounter.



Ungweliante said:


> You asked for it. I put on my robe and wizard hat....and strap-on.
> 
> Bend over.


----------



## starri

Res said:


> When I get drunk I try to refrain from doing too many things I know I will regret that next morning. I will be the first to admit it is difficult to control at times, but just think how awkward your supposed "small talk" mishap would be if you woke up next to some chick you don't even know after a hard night of partying. So much for small talk! I say, be yourself at all times and don't rely on a drug to be your one trick pony for something you can't manifest in yourself. Then, the girls aren't really into you for you; they're into someone you're trying to be which is only a temporary benefit before they see the real you.


seconded.

King Arthur congratulates you for wising up Dr. Robotnik's drunk army of scientific feeler bartenders. The alcohol war ends. We steal your accomplishments and make it look like it was because of us.


----------



## starri

Syn Exquisite said:


> Us NFs are such perves! Robe and wizard hat with a strap on...NOW that is kinky! New idea for my next SP encounter.


don't.. because it's originally something else. and it's not nice to use legendary lines on real people (only internet people).. but you did say SPs, so it's likely they don't know what it is. Go for it!


----------



## Ungweliante

Nyx, what do you think about him coming to IRC?

We could find the depth of his depravity there... roud:


----------



## Perseus

*Drunk Again!*



Syn Exquisite said:


> When I'm drunk yea they love me and wanna FCUK me. Gay guys to. I bartend at a high end club, and wednesday its gay night.
> 
> I just cant do the small talk when I'm sober. But when I'm drunk I am like a different person and I'm talking so much trash and Artisan girls jump my bones left and right. When I'm sober I get annoyed with the superficial small talk, and fall asleep or go ADD. I need to be drunk all the time b/c I like sexing them up.
> 
> Oh btw, FCUK stands for FRENCH CONNECTION UNITED KINGDOM. Its a great brand of clothes.



Mother of Mary
"Do you when you go into the bar, the devil goes in with you!"
"Well, if the devil goes in with me, he can pay for his own damn drink, I ain't paying for it!"


----------



## Syn Exquisite

heheh...She drinks Red Headed Sluts.





Perseus said:


> Mother of Mary
> "Do you when you go into the bar, the devil goes in with you!"
> "Well, if the devil goes in with me, he can pay for his own damn drink, I ain't paying for it!"


----------



## Ćerulean

Syn Exquisite said:


> Its not a drug. Alcohol brings out this other side of me. My extroverted side. SPs talk about concrete things. NF, NTs are all about the abstract. SPs get bored of our introspective philosophy...and we get bored of them talking about the obvious. Its' just a a different style of speaking.


First things first, alcohol is a drug.

Secondly, I can see where you're coming from but it just totally goes against everything I stand for, in being myself, standing up for what I believe in, and not letting moot forms of self-expression get in the way of who I really am. If a girl doesn't like how I speak while sober, then getting drunk just to appeal to her is a waste of time. You can't be drunk every night, plus people-pleasing is lame. Find someone whom you truly connect with, where small talk is acceptable between the two of you, and go from there. Believe it or not, there are introspective philosophy girls out there. I don't see the point in having to push yourself to take a drug just so a certain someone can understand you. Sure you'll exchange numbers with her sometime during the night, then what? What about the other remaining days of the week when you're not intoxicated? You'll be a walking humiliation with nothing to show for yourself, because they'll expect so much more of you, a you you won't be able to express in your sober self. That's self-defeating in my opinion.


----------



## starri

Ungweliante said:


> Nyx, what do you think about him coming to IRC?
> 
> We could find the depth of his depravity there... roud:


you think we can show him our SP side?

Random excerpt from the irc logs:

[16:26] <@CreepyUncle> Free hugs for everyone!
[16:26] * @CatholicPreist takes ChoirBoy's hand
[16:26] * @pewpewpewpewpew touches everyone innappropriately
[16:26] * @God2 sends lightning on catholicpriest
[16:26] * @CatholicPreist likes it


----------



## Ungweliante

Res said:


> Believe it or not, there are introspective philosophy girls out there.


I'm one of those, although this thread is possibly the worst possible place for this kind of revelation :happy:

Res, I wish you'd stay longer in IRC when you come. I've missed you just by a couple of minutes plenty of times.

Don't you drink at all ?


----------



## Syn Exquisite

Hey Res, 
I'm being very sarcastic right now. I don't really want to be drunk all the time lol. I'm in a stressful environment during the day so my extroverted side doesnt get a lot of play time. so when i do get to relax is like Mr Hyde comes out and girls like my bad side b/c I spank them really hard. Girls like to be chocked and spanked and fingered in the a$$. This is my experience. 

Its just when I'm sober I get annoyed with their high pitched voices and their lack of ability to see beyond the latest styles for Dolce Gabanna. When I'm drunk I could care less. 

So yea I'm not pushing myself to take a drug to be someone else....i think you're adding more to what i'm trying to say. But its cool..thats part of being an NF. WE sometimes assume more than the facts given to us.






Res said:


> First things first, alcohol is a drug.
> 
> Secondly, I can see where you're coming from but it just totally goes against everything I stand for, in being myself, standing up for what I believe in, and not letting moot forms of self-expression get in the way of who I really am. If a girl doesn't like how I speak while sober, then getting drunk just to appeal to her is a waste of time. You can't be drunk every night, plus people-pleasing is lame. Find someone whom you truly connect with, where small talk is acceptable between the two of you, and go from there. Believe it or not, there are introspective philosophy girls out there. I don't see the point in having to push yourself to take a drug just so a certain someone can understand you. Sure you'll exchange numbers with her sometime during the night, then what? What about the other remaining days of the week when you're not intoxicated? You'll be a walking humiliation with nothing to show for yourself, because they'll expect so much more of you, a you you won't be able to express in your sober self. That's self-defeating in my opinion.


----------



## starri

hmm, i'm not sure bars are the best place to find *introspective* people.


----------



## Syn Exquisite

Oh and I never feel humiliated...b/c Blame it on the a a a a a alcohol 
Blame it on the a a a a a alchol 

Blame it on the vodka 
Blame it on the henny 
Blame it on the blue top 
Got you feeling dizzy 

Blame it on the a a a a a alcohol 
Blame it on the a a a a a a alcholl


----------



## Ćerulean

Ungweliante said:


> I'm one of those, although this thread is possibly the worst possible place for this kind of revelation :happy:
> 
> Res, I wish you'd stay longer in IRC when you come. I've missed you just by a couple of minutes plenty of times.
> 
> Don't you drink at all ?


I'm still an advocate for Flashchat but may stop by the IRC room later today. Scipio and I had a nice conversation last night. Looks like a good group so far.

I drink, just not done with the intention of Syn Exquisite's situation. I'm all for having a good time, but that doesn't include meeting a girl I'll probably talk to once that night while drunk but never again because I didn't believe in myself while sober.


----------



## Ungweliante

Syn Exquisite said:


> ...girls like my bad side b/c I spank them really hard. Girls like to be chocked...


You do that to me without permission and you'll be thrown out the apartment so fast you don't know what happened. Add choking and you're risking getting reported to the police. 



Syn Exquisite said:


> Its just when I'm sober I get annoyed with their high pitched voices and their lack of ability to see beyond the latest styles for Dolce Gabanna. When I'm drunk I could care less.


You know, a lot of people are much deeper than they seem at first. 


And Nyx, I love the picture :happy:


----------



## Ćerulean

Syn Exquisite said:


> Hey Res,
> I'm being very sarcastic right now. I don't really want to be drunk all the time lol. I'm in a stressful environment during the day so my extroverted side doesnt get a lot of play time. so when i do get to relax is like Mr Hyde comes out and girls like my bad side b/c I spank them really hard. This is my experience.
> 
> Its just when I'm sober I get annoyed with their high pitched voices and their lack of ability to see beyond the latest styles for Dolce Gabanna. When I'm drunk I could care less.
> 
> So yea I'm not pushing myself to take a drug to be someone else....i think you're adding more to what i'm trying to say. But its cool..thats part of being an NF. WE sometimes assume more than the facts given to us.


Pardon my bitterness, but is that how you really relieve stress? There are many other ways to relieve stress, more productive ones I'm my opinion, than hooking with someone one night and not keeping contact with her the next.

I don't think it has to do with being an NF. I'm just listening to what you're telling me and relaying that information. You're using alcohol as a means to present yourself to these SP women in a way which makes you appear gregarious when you really are not that way in your sober self. That's just what you told me. Otherwise, if alcohol didn't bring out a more gregarious side in you, what would be the point in drinking in the first place? None, because you'd already be the person you're trying to be. So you are pushing yourself to be someone else because you're not satisfied with how you come across to SP women.


----------



## TreeBob

zzzzzz huh what? Was someone talking?


----------



## Kevinaswell

Hmmmm. 

Well duh.

You're drunk.

I don't even get what I'm supposed to be reacting to.


----------



## thewindlistens

I can go for days with an attractive girl openly showing her interest for me and nothing will ever happen. So I go out on weekends and get drunk cause at least then something happens. Usually not anything too good when I remember it... but hey, I'm horny.



> ...
> 
> So I drink cause it makes me
> Happier than being alone.
> My good friend Johnie Walker
> Keeps me warm like a cunt
> 
> ...
> 
> Seems like everybody's got
> Something I have not,
> A reason not to die,
> So I say death to Mr Right
> Cause that's not me.


----------

